# Toddler in the fall



## Alison (Oct 8, 2005)

Last year we donated a photo package to a local charity auction that benefits the children in our region. We had a lot of fun on this shoot, the little boy was about a year and a half old and a joy to work with. The lighting was horrid though, overcast and flat. Camera was the 10D, and I think the majority of these shot with the 70-200. I stuck one of Aubrey's in as well (mom and baby together) which was taken with the D70 and the 50mm. All in all we ended up with 100+ proofs for the family. I think we'll definitely be donating to the auction again this year 

One of my personal favorites, he loved the acorns!






Mother and son....





A walk in the park





Not even 2 and already climbing trees!





Gazing





Again with the acorns 





In awe...I love this age because even the littlest things get such appreciation..


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow...I love the walk in the park.  The momma & baby shot is adorable... her ring is even perfectly straight (I am finicking about that, laugh!)  It's such a great shot & their expressions are captured wonderfully.

Kudos!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice portraits.  The first and the last are my favorites.


----------



## Alison (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I love outdoor fall portraits, they are a lot of fun to shoot


----------



## bellaPictures (Oct 9, 2005)

I love the colours in the first one! and the walk in the park is really sweet. Really good pics!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice!
I love them all but number 2 is really great!


----------



## tabbymichelle (Oct 10, 2005)

the colors are fantastic! I love the walk in the park and the one in the tree. So adorable!!


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you! Normally I stick to black and white so it was fun to try some new things.


----------



## ang (Oct 10, 2005)

I like #2 the most.  Very nice job.  What kind of camera/film do you use?


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2005)

ang said:
			
		

> I like #2 the most.  Very nice job.  What kind of camera/film do you use?



Thank you! #2 was taken with the D70 with a 50mm 1.8 lens, the rest were taken with the Canon 10D and the 70-200 2.8 lens.


----------



## michelejo (Oct 10, 2005)

Very, very nice pics...I love the theme idea.  The mommy/baby pic is my favorite.


----------



## ozzono (Oct 15, 2005)

magnify photographies.  Surely that when the boy is greater, it it will like to have these imagenes, as I magnify memory.  Very good work, and dealt with much affection.  Greetings.


Magnificas fotografías.  Seguro que cuando el niño sea mayor, le gustará tener estas imagenes, como magnifico recuerdo.  Muy buen trabajo, y tratado con mucho cariño.  Saludos.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 15, 2005)

As usual... beautiful work. I especially love the "In Awe" shot. Babies really are so precious at that age.


----------



## clemeys (Oct 16, 2005)

The last shot is amazing.  So wondering what that little person is thinking at that moment!!

I would like to see the rest of his head in focus (ears are blurry), but great work!!  Were you going for that small DOF?


----------



## Alison (Oct 21, 2005)

clemeys said:
			
		

> The last shot is amazing.  So wondering what that little person is thinking at that moment!!
> 
> I would like to see the rest of his head in focus (ears are blurry), but great work!!  Were you going for that small DOF?



It was intentional, but intentional doesn't always mean it works  I was aiming to make his eyes the main area of focus in that last one. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

the last one is heavenly! a defenite addition to your portfolio.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 22, 2005)

your just awesome, alison!!  i cant wait to see your future addition's picture...you will have some spectacular shots .....


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow! All are great captures. Can't pic a fave although #1 and 2 really captures my attention.

Keep up the great work.

Eric


----------



## bace (Oct 24, 2005)

Love these shots.

Last one is my favourite.


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

I missed this whole thread somehow. 

Wonderful work, Alison. It's lovely as a series, but you definitely have some standouts here - I like the last one the best. Great portrait!


----------



## Alison (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I was surprised that Mom & Dad ordered most of the ones posted here. Typically I have very different favorites from shoots than the parents. I did add several to my website for portfolio use as well.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2005)

Alison these are fantastic...I am surprised at the quality of these (although from you I come to expect it)


----------



## sunshine (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, I LOVE them all! But if I had to chose I would say #2 and #3


----------



## Mansi (Nov 9, 2005)

Lovely shots Alison!
the ones with the acons is cute! lovely color 
The mother and son shot is so cute! i love the tones
sweet moment.. like your comp.. in walk in the park photo
the portraits are real sweet.. like the way his eyes are being offset by the green bg .. love the smoothness in the last.. one of my faves off here.. the expression is priceless
wonderful work :thumbsup:


----------



## vixenta (Nov 9, 2005)

The last one does it for me also, you got some great captures there Alison


----------



## Alison (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you for all of the comments! We just finished printing up her order and holiday cards. I haven't taken any photos since these and I'm excited to get back to shooting again after the baby is born!


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 9, 2005)

Those are all great! From what I have seen in a few other threads, you have exceptional work Alison! I never thought of donating my photography work before. I'll have to look into that once I establish myself better.
Edit:
Oh and I forgot to ask.  You said that it was a difficult shoot because of the overcast day because it made you images flat?  I had one of my best shoots ever when it was overcast.  I liked it because I could pose them anywhere and didn't have to keep finding shady areas to pose them in.  I am just wondering if you could explain a little more on why overcast days are not ideal in your opinion?  I am just curious because maybe there are some things in my photos from my overcast day that I haven't noticed.


----------



## Alison (Nov 9, 2005)

In general overcast isn't bad, as long as you get some light filtering througn. You're exactaly right that at times it can be ideal, but in this particular case the lighting was so flat, it was really cloudy and right before a storm. There was just no good lighting ratio to work with and even the reflectors weren't much help. Usually I love a partly cloudy day where there is diffuse light coming through, this one was just...well...flat is the only way I can describe it


----------



## JonK (Nov 9, 2005)

fantastic series of shots alison...really first rate. They must have been thoroughly pleased with them. 
I think the light worked out perfectly. overcast is best for portraits like this. we get to see all the detail and saturation of colour and tone.


----------



## cumi (Nov 10, 2005)

Beautiful photos! My son is 13 months old and I am also trying to make some nice portraits. Still trying. Yours are simply fantastic!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 10, 2005)

I gotta tell ya, Alison...  I LOVE that last one!  The second one (mom and kid) is very nice too, but I love that last one!

-Pete


----------

